# stapelbearbeitung filter



## ferpekt (31. März 2008)

hallo zusammen...

mein problem:

würde gerne mehrere hundert bilder einheitlich mit unterschiedlichen filtern belegen
(sepia etc.).
konnte bisher keine stapelfunktion enttecken, die dies ermöglicht.

gibt es eine solche? wenn nicht in photoshop; vielleicht in anderen programmen?


----------



## ink (31. März 2008)

Moin
Schau mal hier http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/305298-erstellen-von-makros.html
Oder such im Forum nach "Aktionen".

Über die Aktionen hast du die Möglichkeit deine Schritte "aufzunehmen" und
als Aktion zu speichern.
Danach kann PS diese automatisch ausführen.

MfG


----------



## ferpekt (31. März 2008)

denke der schnellen antwort. ist zwar nicht 100%ig die lösung, die ich mir erhofft habe, aber erleichtert mir die arbeit schonmal deutlich.


----------



## ink (31. März 2008)

Damit kannst du doch alles machen was du möchtest.
Was stellst du dir denn genau vor?

Vielleicht schaust du mal nach Skripten im Netz die dich deiner Lösung näher bringen.

mfg


----------



## ferpekt (31. März 2008)

hab alle bilder nach meinen vorstellungen bearbeitet. dachte man könnte eine ähnliche stapelverarbeitiung wie bei größen- und/ namensänderungen der bilder nutzen. hierbei gibt man ja lediglich den ordner an und das bearbeitungsprogramm arbeitet alle bilder vollautomatisch ab.
wie gesagt, dein tipp hat mir schonmal ne ganze menge erspart. würde sonst wohl bei der menge von bildern bis morgen am rechner sitzen. so bin ich quasi schon fetig


----------

